# JetBlue Deploys Ultraviolet Cleaning Robot at JFK Airport in Fight Against Coronavirus



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...airport-in-fight-against-coronavirus/2540269/


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------

